# overclocking, maybe?



## C.K.F. (Aug 14, 2009)

my computer randomly started getting cpu usage rates in the 50%-78% range when its usually around 20-30%, when I do things like open a new tab or go to a different website it starts going as low as 19% to as high as 84% in just a few seconds making it slow or freeze a few times. I don't know what's going on but your help would be appreciated

P.S. in what I can only assume is my computer hating me the fans stopped working a couple months ago. it said this could happen because of incompatibilities with the fans and the processor(s) but I don't where to check for my fans' manufacturer. I bring it up because I think this may be a possible cause for the high numbers which have happened before.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Check in your bios for temperatures. Also check your voltages, they should be in the same place, PC Health or Hardware Monitoring.


----------



## C.K.F. (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't find either of those programs


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

When you computer starts you will see a message saying press del (possibly something else) to enter setup.

This is called the BIOS you navigate it using the cursor keys find the section suggested and post to us what it says.

PS this has nothing to do with overclocking. Overclocking is when you change the speed of a cpu to be faster than what it is set at.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Post your specs while your at it. Make and model in it's oem built, like dell, hp, acer, etc. If it's custom built, give us a list of the components. You need to physically look at the power supply to get those details.


----------



## C.K.F. (Aug 14, 2009)

I restarted my computer 12 times and pushed all the f keys,except f11 system restore, and the closest I got was a menu where I couldn't move up or down. I running Vista it sucks especially after all those restarts and me still not having the info I need


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

IT will probably be del to enter the bios you press del when your pc starts to show the post message (black screen with white writing before it boots windows).


----------



## C.K.F. (Aug 14, 2009)

HP Pavillion DV600 notebook Motherboard:? Processors:AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor TK-K7 Speed:1.90 GHz Ram:2 GB System:x64 running Vista Home Premium SP2


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Laptops and overclocking don't go well together, it's hard enough to keep them cool as it is.
Blow out the vents with a can of air, blow into the intake and you should get dust coming out the exhaust. Odd though, I opened up a four year old hp laptop a few months ago, and it wasn't dusty. I expected it to be caked in there. 
I'm thinking it was f1 or f2 for the bios, can't check till it get home and look at a manual, might of be something different, can't remember.
Also try propping it up a bit so that the bottom vents get more air, see if that helps. With the fans not working, might be hard to cool down, if it is overheating.


----------

